# 12 volt regulator



## stephennick (Aug 15, 2016)

Good Morning,

I have a 49n that has been a struggle to keep running. The latest issue is that it is running down and killing batteries. While trying to jump it off , it was noticed that smoke was coming off the voltage regulator. It has been converted to 12 volt. From reading posts I have a Chrysler External voltage Regulator. The alternator says it is a Delco. It was converted before I bought it. I figure I need to replace the voltage regulator , but I cannot find that part anyplace. Does anybody know this part number ? Or do I replace the alternator with something like a Delco 10si and eliminate the voltage regulator?

Thanks Steve


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Steve, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I recommend that you go with Delco 10si alternator, and eliminate the voltage regulator. The experts on this subject recommend the 3-wire system as opposed to a one wire system.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Do an internet search for *Ford 8N tractor alternator conversion kit*


----------



## stephennick (Aug 15, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Steve, welcome aboard the tractor forum.
> 
> I recommend that you go with Delco 10si alternator, and eliminate the voltage regulator. The experts on this subject recommend the 3-wire system as opposed to a one wire system.


I picked up the alternator today and will eliminate the voltage regulator . This will be Saturdays project.

Thanks


----------

